# AU Middle Earth Elves have draconian allies which morgoth hates



## Jakathi (Oct 21, 2003)

Dragonlord
Dragon (Fire, Outsider/Celestial)
Ages ago, the hell-goddess Tiamat captured a descendant of Bahuma and forced him to have intercourse with her. She had planned on using the resulting children to foment confusion and dismay among the various good-aligned dragons. 
Tiamat’s plans went wrong. Instead of having the form of a metallic dragon and the heart and soul of an evil, chromatic dragon, the exact opposite happened. Her children possessed her basic form and abilities, but had the general disposition of a good-aligned or neutral dragon. 
The young dragonlords were quick to hide their natures and escaped hell at the first opportunity. When they reached the earth realms, they spread throughout the various dimensions, gleefully creating havoc among their mother’s forces.


Medium-size Outsider (Dragon, Fire, Good)
Hit Dice: 10d8+50 (95 hp)
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft, Fly 60 ft (Good)
AC: 36 (+2 Dex, +24 natural)
Attacks: Bite +17 melee, 2 claws +12 melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+7, claw 1d4+3
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: X
Special Qualities: X, blindsight, fire subtype
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +11
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 24
Skills: Balance: +30 Climb: +30. Craft/knowledge: any 8 +30 Gather information: +20 Intimidate: +30
Hide: +30 Jump: +30 Move Silently: +30 Perform any 8: +30 Search: +30 Sense motive: +30 Spellcraft: +30 Survival: +30 Swim: +30
Feats: acrobatic alert blind fight combat expertise lightning reflexes endurance diehard 
improved grapple improved unarmed strike iron will self-sufficient track 
Fly 90ft Good/Agile (depending on form)
Challenge Rating: 18
Alignment: Any good, usually neutral good with amoral tendencies 
Breath Weapon: cone of fire 10d8 hit points, + 10d4 hit points until put out
Breath Weapon: Mist. Acts as a healing spell of at least 15th level
Blindsight: Using nonvisual senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, scent, acute hearing, 
the creature maneuvers and fights as well as sighted creatures. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though the creature still can't discern ethereal beings. The creature does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within 100.
Fire Subtype (Ex): Fire immunity, double damage from cold except on a successful save.
Darkvision out to 60 feet
Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10
natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction
Spell resistance equal to creature’s HD + 10 (maximum 35).
+4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison
low-light vision
Partial immunity to sleep, highly resistant to it (90%)
Fear while in draconian form, 
holy aura, can be masked at will.
Comprehend languages-always active
Psionics (true telekinesis, telepathy, mindlink, empathy, daze, hallucinate, manufacture memory)


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 21, 2003)

*Essentially, the Dragonlords share a symbotic relationship with the elves*

Simply put, the dragonlords basic gene structure is double recessive. They can't really breed with each other, due to the fact that most of them are related to one another, so they have to crossbreed. 

The downside is, that with virtually any other race than elves, the resulting mix usually takes after then non-dragonlord parent. However with elves, the exact opposite is true.

Out of this bargain, the elves get a virtual air-force (imagine what a couple of joker elfish archers and and a fire-spitting, spell-slinging 7 headed dragon can do to an enemy army)

Unfortunantly, Morgoth virtually liquidated the dragonlords during the first age. the rest went into deep hiding or fled middle earth all together. Now, during the third age, they're slowly trickling back to Middle Earth in ones and twos.

That's the basic plot of one of my storyline, figure it might be good for an rpg


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 21, 2003)

Will this be the beginning of a SH? If not, I'll scoot it over to the Plots, Places & Ideas forum. Just let me know.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 22, 2003)

This is not a good idea if you are looking to have any Tolkien flavor. Bahamult does NOT fit into the mythology very well and multiple planes are right out. First off, the Dragons were a creation of Morgoth and nothing good EVER came out of Angband, not even just visiting there. Also, there is no hell or heaven in Middle Earth, the halls of waiting for the elves are the closest you get and they are more limbo/pergatory-ish than anything else.

Flying creatures are also extremely rare. The big named dragons, what ever the Nazgul were riding and the Eagles. So the idea of mounted flying calvery for the Elves is not a good one. Besides the Elves were on their way out in the third age, that's why the humans had to bear the brunt of the war against Sauron. 

Finally these things are WAY too powerful for the third age. There were only a handful of remnants from the first and second age. Smaug, Sauron and the balrog from the first age. The ring, Narsil and the Palantirs are the only ones I can think of from the second age.


----------

